# how to solve a rubik's cube with your feet (youtube video)



## rubiksczar (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you average with feet?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna see someone do feet without using the surface.


----------



## rubiksczar (Jun 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> What do you average with feet?



I'm slow with my feet, my record is 2:54 and I average around 3 and a half minutes


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I wanna see someone do feet without using the surface.



+1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2010)

Am1n- said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna see someone do feet without using the surface.
> ...



Wow, that would be hard. I wanna try. 

Would it still count if you dropped it, as long as you pick it back up before you make any additional turns? I guess I'd still feel like it was a DNF even if rules said otherwise - it's kind of like solving while juggling - if you drop a ball, it's a DNF regardless of the solving of the cube.

Most people probably consider this impossible, but I tried it and managed the sequence f y' f without dropping it (once, after trying for quite a bit), so I refuse to believe it's impossible. It seems like it's probably about as difficult as some foot juggling tricks - seemingly impossible, but with months of practice, quite doable.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 3, 2010)

I cannot visualise how someone does sub-1 min with the feet.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've seen specials on tv about people who have suffered injuries or have been born with limb deformations that they combat by using their feet. In most cases they develop amazing hand-like dexterity and I would be shocked if someone in a similar situation couldn't solve a cube without dropping it.


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 3, 2010)

this is along the lines of what I was thinking of
http://www.dogsonacid.com/showthread.php?threadid=650133


----------



## riffz (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw this guy on Guiness World Records but I couldn't find the same video on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Nv1mTJfNu4


----------



## splinteh (Jun 25, 2010)

Is the cube soaked with sweat by the end of the solve? lol


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jun 25, 2010)

:05 Thats what she said!


----------

